# 6x6 Pergola....6x6 span?



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I doubt a 12' cedar 6x6 would would sag with the only load being it's own weight. Can't say I've ever seen a pergola using 6x6 on top. 

Are you talking about Western Red Cedar? Have you ever priced 6x6 cedar before?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

The topic of beam sag has been discussed many times on this forum, do a search and you will see numerous threads. All beams "sag" under any load, including just that of their own weight. The "sag" is technically known as deflection, and all materials deflect under load. However, under self load or even with a modest roof load, a 6x6 would have so little deflection it would be difficult to measure, and would be essentially impossible to see visually.

I assume you want to use 6x6 for aesthetic reasons, certainly it cannot be to save money, and it is serious overkill in terms of structural support for a pergola, but presumably you have your reasons.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

You should look at 4x8 or 4x10s too, it gives a nice look, this is 4x8 rafters on x 4x10 beam on 6x6 posts (all rough cedar)


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Howdy Huck and welcome to the forums. 
I am a big fan of bigger is better. In first case, I would consider 6x6 the smallest I would use for post. and 6x6 for framing of the roof would be acceptable. I wonder what you will use for the cross pieces on top of the framing?

Being in Canada, you need to dig your footings below the frost line, Typically a 24"x24" hole as deep as it takes to get to below the frost line.
Whatever you have to say about planters, you blow them away and dig the footings and build new planters when done.

What I like about the photo that robertcdf posted, it shows it connected to the house in one direction. You will also want to connect it in another direction to stop sway.
Is something to consider while you plan this.
The other option is to use cross braces in between the post and it blocks usage and openness. But you need to control the sway.


----------



## Huck2013 (Apr 23, 2013)

robertcdf said:


> You should look at 4x8 or 4x10s too, it gives a nice look, this is 4x8 rafters on x 4x10 beam on 6x6 posts (all rough cedar)


 The pic no longer shows up, or atleast not for me, is it possible to repost?

I know this is overkill but I want the 6x6 for esthetic reasons. I have cauffered the ceiling in my den which has a 6 section pattern. Using the 6x6 in a similar fashion will 'mimic' the cauffered den ceiling. 

In regards to cost and size selection, I have a mill in my town which can provide pretty much anything, planed or rough cut. 

I was also considering 4x8's and would love to see that pic. Sway is going to be an issue but I will have the opportunity to attach it to the house and use some brace beams. 

Like I said, I'm still thinking/designing so please any comments/thoughts are much appreciated.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

funfool said:


> Howdy Huck and welcome to the forums.
> I am a big fan of bigger is better. In first case, I would consider 6x6 the smallest I would use for post. and 6x6 for framing of the roof would be acceptable. I wonder what you will use for the cross pieces on top of the framing?
> 
> Being in Canada, you need to dig your footings below the frost line, Typically a 24"x24" hole as deep as it takes to get to below the frost line.
> ...



It's attached at the house with a ledger and the beam is also attached to the house, the 2x4's on top would prevent a lot of sway as well. 

I think pergola's look better when you don't use square rafters. If you like the 6" dimension then you could also do 6x10's but they'll be spendy, 4x8 is a good compromise.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

Huck2013 said:


> The pic no longer shows up, or atleast not for me, is it possible to repost?
> 
> I know this is overkill but I want the 6x6 for esthetic reasons. I have cauffered the ceiling in my den which has a 6 section pattern. Using the 6x6 in a similar fashion will 'mimic' the cauffered den ceiling.
> 
> ...


The pic is externally hosted, it should be out there forever... Try right clicking and "open in new window/tab"


----------



## Huck2013 (Apr 23, 2013)

I see why I cannot view it. Your post count has to be 10...mine is 9. Let's see what happens after I post this.


----------

